# Ai prime?



## FS4L (Apr 9, 2015)

I am thinking about getting one for my 10 gallon would one be enough or should I get two


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Would be more then enuf


----------



## FS4L (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks Scott


----------

